# 100000 RGB Metering Sensor vs 63 dual layers Metering



## duydaniel (Aug 18, 2013)

I read that the 1DX has the 100000 RGB Metering while the 5D3 reuse the 63 dual layers from the 7D.
I wonder if anyone has more info on this.

1) How does it affect image quality or
2) Does it just affect the exposure metering?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2013)

By definition, a metering sensor deals with exposure metering - nothing directly to do with IQ, only indirectly to the extent that it affects your exposure decisions. Of course, in an autoexposure mode (Av, Tv, etc.), the camera's metering can result in blown highlights, detail lost in shadows, etc. The 1D X's metering sensor is very accurate, in my experience, and it also contributes to AF tracking in AI Servo.


----------



## poias (Aug 18, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> I read that the 1DX has the 100000 RGB Metering while the 5D3 reuse the 63 dual layers from the 7D.
> I wonder if anyone has more info on this.
> 
> 1) How does it affect image quality or
> 2) Does it just affect the exposure metering?



1Dx is the best sports/action camera ever made. 5D3 is a poor man's 1Dx that has neither speed nor IQ.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 18, 2013)

poias said:


> 1Dx is the best sports/action camera ever made. 5D3 is a poor man's 1Dx that has neither speed nor IQ.



Somehow I think you're not going to get away with that!


----------



## risc32 (Aug 18, 2013)

poias said:


> duydaniel said:
> 
> 
> > I read that the 1DX has the 100000 RGB Metering while the 5D3 reuse the 63 dual layers from the 7D.
> ...



right.....


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 19, 2013)

poias said:


> 1Dx is the best sports/action camera ever made. 5D3 is a poor man's 1Dx that has neither speed nor IQ.



 Didn't you forget to put your *TM* Nikon rules ok comment in your post?


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 9, 2013)

I found the information about this here:

*1DX*


> Exposure settings: 100,000-pixel RGB AE sensor
> Introduced with the EOS-1D X, the 100,000-pixel RGB sensor is able to measure not only light levels, but also to detect colour information and the presence of a face within the frame.
> 
> During metering, the sensor divides the frame into 252 zones, compared to 63 metering zones used in the EOS-1D Mark IV. The 252 metering zones are also used for flash metering allowing for more precise subject location based on pre-flash readings.
> ...



*5D3*


> The Canon EOS 7D, EOS 60D and EOS 5D Mark III DSLRs feature an iFCL 63-zone Dual-layer Metering Sensor. The ‘FCL’ stands for ‘Focus, Colour and Luminance’ and hints at the fact that the metering system not only measures colour and luminance data, but also analyses the data provided by each point of the AF system.
> 
> The metering sensor has 63 measurement zones and is a Dual-layer design with each layer sensitive to different wavelengths of light. Electronic sensors in general are more sensitive to red light. This means when photographing subjects with lots of red in them – skin tones for example – the sensor receives a stronger signal as it only detects brightness levels. This can lead to the wrong assumption that there is more light than there really is.
> 
> ...



src:
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/exposure_settings.do


----------



## Skulker (Sep 9, 2013)

distant.star said:


> poias said:
> 
> 
> > 1Dx is the best sports/action camera ever made. 5D3 is a poor man's 1Dx that has neither speed nor IQ.
> ...



distant star I think the lack of response is a credit to the restraint of our fellow members to ignore a bit of a daft comment. 8)


----------

